# Recommendation for 20'W x 40'L Driveway (Denver)



## mitchelt (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi:

I'm looking to buy a new snow blower for my 20'W x 40'L 2-Car Driveway.

We live in the Denver Metro Area...not in the Mountains were they get some very serious snow.

I believe I have narrowed my choices to the following in the $600 - $700 range:


*Craftsman 24in. 208cc Model# 88173* 
*Sno-Tek 24in. 208cc Model# 920402* 
_* feel free to suggest another option if you like_
 I want something that can not only handle the driveway / sidewalk, but because I live on a Emergency Snow Route Street...the plows leave a nice berm in the street in-front of the driveway that I would like to be able to tackle before it gets out of hand.


----------



## cliff355 (Apr 17, 2014)

These are similar to the snowblower I have been using on a similar sized driveway and either one should do the job just fine. It is just necessary to slow down a little bit at the end of the driveway. I like the looks of the auger gear case setup on the Sno Tek better than the Craftsman though.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

If those are your choices you'll want to choose the Ariens. More bang for your buck.
If you're handy you may want to check local craigslist for a good used blower.


----------



## mitchelt (Oct 20, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> If those are your choices you'll want to choose the Ariens. More bang for your buck.
> If you're handy you may want to check local craigslist for a good used blower.


Thanks Joe!

Me handy...I don't think so. 

Do you have any other suggestions in this price range?

Mitch


----------



## mitchelt (Oct 20, 2014)

cliff355 said:


> These are similar to the snowblower I have been using on a similar sized driveway and either one should do the job just fine. It is just necessary to slow down a little bit at the end of the driveway. I like the looks of the auger gear case setup on the Sno Tek better than the Craftsman though.


Thanks for the info...I'll remember to put it in 1st gear.

I'll take a look at the auger gear case...anything in particular.

Mitch


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

mitchelt said:


> Hi:
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new snow blower for my 20'W x 40'L 2-Car Driveway.
> 
> ...


Here ya go... SNOWBLOWER
Built by Ariens


----------



## mitchelt (Oct 20, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Here ya go... SNOWBLOWER
> Built by Ariens


Thanks for checking Craigslist for me, but I meant a different NEW suggestion. 

I don't like to buy used equipment.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm in Castle Rock so we see a bit more snow then the metro area. I have a Honda HS 1332 for about the same size drive. I also like to keep the street side walk area cleared in front of my yard which equates to about 100X12' area.

I'm sure you could find something smaller/cheaper to do the trick, but being a big fan of Honda power equipment I chose this and am very satisfied. Nothing better than throwing the snow 50+ in the air!


----------



## mitchelt (Oct 20, 2014)

Rocktaco said:


> I'm in Castle Rock so we see a bit more snow then the metro area. I have a Honda HS 1332 for about the same size drive. I also like to keep the street side walk area cleared in front of my yard which equates to about 100X12' area.
> 
> I'm sure you could find something smaller/cheaper to do the trick, but being a big fan of Honda power equipment I chose this and am very satisfied. Nothing better than throwing the snow 50+ in the air!


If I spent $3200 on a snow blower I would soon be moving in with you and we could both plow through your neighborhood.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Have you considered a single stage unit, such as the Honda 720 or Ariens Path Pro?


----------



## mitchelt (Oct 20, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Have you considered a single stage unit, such as the Honda 720 or Ariens Path Pro?


My father in-law has a single stage Honda that he loves, the difference is that he lives on a side-street that never gets plowed so he does not have to worry about the Snowplow Berm that I have to worry about.

I think a two-stage with a serrated auger would do better to "cut" through the berm?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello mitch, welcome to *SBF!!* I was just at home depot over the weekend looking at the ariens compact 24 and the snowtek. I would also look at the toro 724. you couldn't pay me to buy a new craftsman snowblower


----------



## mitchelt (Oct 20, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello mitch, welcome to *SBF!!* I was just at home depot over the weekend looking at the ariens compact 24 and the snowtek. I would also look at the toro 724. you couldn't pay me to buy a new craftsman snowblower


Thank you!

Why do you not like the New Craftsman Snowblowers?

Any comments on the Snow-Tek or Ariens?

Mitch


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would offer that the metal parts are either not as thick, or formed in a manner that offers too much flex to the unit.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

mitchelt said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Why do you not like the New Craftsman Snowblowers?
> 
> ...


whom ever makes snowblowers for craftsman just doesn't make them as good as they use to


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I go to Sears quite often for tools. When I was looking at snow blowers I looked at the Craftsman blowers because the single stage I've used has lasted 15 years is a Craftsman. One thing I noticed, in part from my education here is that every Craftsman snow blower I saw, even the big money over $1000 bucks models, now uses cables instead of metal rods for the impeller and drive functions. That, to me says a lot about quality.


----------



## mitchelt (Oct 20, 2014)

Zavie said:


> I go to Sears quite often for tools. When I was looking at snow blowers I looked at the Craftsman blowers because the single stage I've used has lasted 15 years is a Craftsman. One thing I noticed, in part from my education here is that every Craftsman snow blower I saw, even the big money over $1000 bucks models, now uses cables instead of metal rods for the impeller and drive functions. That, to me says a lot about quality.


I'm a computer geek not really mechanical...are cables bad compared to metal rods?

What does the Snow-Tek 24 use?


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

mitchelt said:


> If I spent $3200 on a snow blower I would soon be moving in with you and we could both plow through your neighborhood.


I see. Yes, please stick with something a bit smaller.. 

Convo to wife: I'm not sure babe, he's just some guy from the Snowblower forum that said he had to live with us and plow the neighborhood together"?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The older models of nearly all makes, used rods. It did offer a lot more positive engagement, whereas cables may stretch, fray, or wear through the pulley.

On newer models, the more popular models have heavier gauge cables. 

I think that if you were to actually to put you hands on the machines, that the tactile difference will sell itself. Quality can be quantified, but it is also that you can feel.


----------



## mitchelt (Oct 20, 2014)

Rocktaco said:


> I see. Yes, please stick with something a bit smaller..
> 
> Convo to wife: I'm not sure babe, he's just some guy from the Snowblower forum that said he had to live with us and plow the neighborhood together"?


That was AWESOME!!!


----------



## mitchelt (Oct 20, 2014)

db9938 said:


> The older models of nearly all makes, used rods. It did offer a lot more positive engagement, whereas cables may stretch, fray, or wear through the pulley.
> 
> On newer models, the more popular models have heavier gauge cables.
> 
> I think that if you were to actually to put you hands on the machines, that the tactile difference will sell itself. Quality can be quantified, but it is also that you can feel.


Got it...thanks for the info.


----------



## mitchelt (Oct 20, 2014)

OK...I changed my options after doing more research and emailing Paul over at MovingSnow.com

Options:

*$679.99 - Craftsman 24in. 208cc Model# 88173* 
*$719.10 - Ariens Compact 24 208cc Model# 920021*
_* Ariens Price is after a 10% discount if I open a Credit Card_

My gut says go with the Ariens.

Thanks,

Mitch


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would recommend going and looking at these, if you can. It's kind of like buying a TV, you really have to see it first hand to see the difference in them.


----------



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

I agree with db9938 you have to look at them to see which one you like. In the end it is going to be your snow blower, but if I had to chose between the two I would go with the Ariens.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would also offer, buy from whomever you choose. Some here would recommend buying from a dealer, in the event of a problem arising with the machine. It is you prerogative, as it is your machine.


----------



## DTRJ (Oct 15, 2014)

mitchelt said:


> OK...I changed my options after doing more research and emailing Paul over at MovingSnow.com
> 
> Options:
> 
> ...


I would go with the Ariens as well. If you buy it before 10/31/14 and register it Ariens will increase the warranty on the unit to 5 years instead of the normal 3. Check it out on their website


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

mitchelt said:


> OK...I changed my options after doing more research and emailing Paul over at MovingSnow.com
> 
> Options:
> 
> ...


 
do't know anything about the craftsman but i have a compact 24 that works just fine. 5 years old and still starts on one pull and gets the job done. if i ever move to alaska i'll buy something bigger but it works good for the 12" storms and the county plowed mountians for me.


----------

